# 1.6 to 1.8 swap



## Brtrimmer (Dec 28, 2018)

I have a 2010 versa with a blown up 1.6l.
The only junkyard engines I can find are 1.8l. I was wondering are there a while lot of differences or will it pretty much bolt in.

Realizing of course I will probably need to change things like could intake and the like I just wondered how many differences there are. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Maddalemax (May 27, 2021)

No help with this one I’m curious as well


----------

